# A simple moneymaxing guide earns $100-$200 (Need some balls for this)



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

This scam is best run in white areas where most shops don't have security guards.
This scam is best run if you are white, but can be done if you are black
This scam is best run if you arrive in the morning, 30 minutes after opening time.

If you are black, wear a suit running this

It's really simple. You go to a supermarket in the morning. If there is a security guard in the shop, abort the mission. Make sure you have your covid face mask on and a hat preferably (hoodie less preferably). Now you want to find the most expensive item that you can steal which has no security tag and is small and sells fast on eBay.

When I used to do this, it was razors. You can find razors for $10-$15. Just make sure there is no security tag. You throw 10-20 of these into your bag duffel bag or backpack. You then go buy a cheap item and take it to the self-checkout and pay for it to alert no suspicion. You can then resell quickly on eBay.

Do not hit the same shop running this. I'd hit one shop and never hit it again.
Do not make a habit of this


----------



## Trustworthyfish (Aug 12, 2022)

What happens if there are cameras around bro? And who the fuck buys razors from ebay?


----------



## Nims (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> This scam is best run in white areas where most shops don't have security guards.
> This scam is best run if you are white, but can be done if you are black
> This scam is best run if you arrive in the morning, 30 minutes after opening time.
> 
> ...


Wow Mirin the Low Inhib, although quite risky for a few hundred pounds no?

Did you find a lot of difficulties doing this as a nigger like yourself?

23andMe says im 0.6% African dont give me shit I can say the N-word Yakhi, Im like you.


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

Just dropship at this point, I make like 5 dollars per sale and no stock needed

Still need to build up my account rep tho, not many orders yet.


----------



## Nims (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Just dropship at this point, I make like 5 dollars per sale and no stock needed
> 
> Still need to build up my account rep tho, not many orders yet.


Mirin selling chinese products tbh you ever get any complaints and stuff/refunds? What you sell on ebay?


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 12, 2022)

so the moneymaxing guide is to steal? this is fucking stupid


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Trustworthyfish said:


> What happens if there are cameras around bro?


The people that watch the cameras are security guards. However, if the security guards are not yet on shift then there is probably nobody watching the camera. However, whilst you're in the shop you want to do nothing that alerts the suspicion of the shelf stacker. Because the shelf stacker can then tell the manager/security guard when they're on shift, and they will go through the CCTV recording and you are caught stealing. They can then turn this video over to police or whatever.

Most supermarkets have a strike system though. If you are a recurring problem in that specific shop, they will get police involved. If you are a one off they won't care. 

Additionally, police won't open up a serious investigation into tracking who you are unless you are a serial thief who has hit tons of shops.


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Just dropship at this point, I make like 5 dollars per sale and no stock needed
> 
> Still need to build up my account rep tho, not many orders yet.


can u teach me i may actually be able to help you


----------



## House Lannister (Aug 12, 2022)

You’re setting black people back another 500 years


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

LsdLand said:


> so the moneymaxing guide is to steal? this is fucking stupid


I mean it actually works, if you have the balls to do it.

Do you have any other methods you can suggest which can be scaled up to $1000/week with no money input?


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> I mean it actually works, if you have the balls to do it.
> 
> Do you have any other methods you can suggest which can be scaled up to $1000/week with no money input?


to be fair, no, but if you are going to commit crime, why go low like this


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Just dropship at this point, I make like 5 dollars per sale and no stock needed
> 
> Still need to build up my account rep tho, not many orders yet.


On what platform?


----------



## Trustworthyfish (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> The people that watch the cameras are security guards. However, if the security guards are not yet on shift then there is probably nobody watching the camera. However, whilst you're in the shop you want to do nothing that alerts the suspicion of the shelf stacker. Because the shelf stacker can then tell the manager/security guard when they're on shift, and they will go through the CCTV recording and you are caught stealing. They can then turn this video over to police or whatever.
> 
> Most supermarkets have a strike system though. If you are a recurring problem in that specific shop, they will get police involved. If you are a one off they won't care.
> 
> Additionally, police won't open up a serious investigation into tracking who you are unless you are a serial thief who has hit tons of shops.


Are you trolling? I feel like you do. How much money have you made in total? Has anyone suspected you doing this?


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

LsdLand said:


> can u teach me i may actually be able to help you


Simple asf

Just find best selling products on Amazon and upsell for like 5 dollars or more depending on the original price, list on eBay and when someone buys it you order it to their house on amazon.


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> On what platform?


Ebay rn

Amazon fba has too many fees and shit


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Aug 12, 2022)

average black moneymaxxing method.


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

Nims said:


> Mirin selling chinese products tbh you ever get any complaints and stuff/refunds? What you sell on ebay?


Vacuums, dryer sheets, golf sets

Anything that sells


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

LsdLand said:


> to be fair, no, but if you are going to commit crime, why go low like this


This is petty crime and won't get you arrested unless you are a serial offender. And when i say serial, i mean a 100 thefts like this in a short space of time.


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> averga black moneymaxxing methods.


Mf really embracing those stereotypes 💀


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> This is petty crime and won't get you arrested unless you are a serial offender. And when i say serial, i mean a 100 thefts like this in a short space of time.


You will. I won't. 

Skinmogged


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Simple asf
> 
> Just find best selling products on Amazon and upsell for like 5 dollars or more depending on the original price, list on eBay and when someone buys it you order it to their house on amazon.


how do you find products that are worth selling?


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> This is petty crime and won't get you arrested unless you are a serial offender. And when i say serial, i mean a 100 thefts like this in a short space of time.


you steal from stores. I rob people in LA at gun point /s. we are different


----------



## House Lannister (Aug 12, 2022)

@Octillionaire


----------



## Nims (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Vacuums, dryer sheets, golf sets
> 
> Anything that sells


Do you run ads and stuff or just put it on their and get sales occasionally? Then ship straight from china to the buyers address?


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

LsdLand said:


> how do you find products that are worth selling?


Go to best seller list on Amazon 

They don't publish the equivalent on ebay it's kinda weird. I'm still getting started so I haven't made much money.


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

Nims said:


> Do you run ads and stuff or just put it on their and get sales occasionally? Then ship straight from china to the buyers address?


Not from China. I buy from Amazon and sell on ebay.
It's fast shipping


----------



## capybara (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Simple asf
> 
> Just find best selling products on Amazon and upsell for like 5 dollars or more depending on the original price, list on eBay and when someone buys it you order it to their house on amazon.


Why do people not just buy it on amazon are they retarded?


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Aug 12, 2022)

i lived in crackhead hostle for a year at 19 and used to drive around like 3 crackheads doing this. then id buy the items off them for pennies and resell on ebay for profit but then police came around one day after got caught doing something bad but forgetting to change my license plate and they found a bunch of unsold items under my bed and weapons and i got fucked

but theyd legit rob about $500 worth of stuff per day each from like 1 hours work


----------



## Deleted member 21192 (Aug 12, 2022)

capybara said:


> Why do people not just buy it on amazon are they retarded?


this is what i was thinking but i guess they are


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Trustworthyfish said:


> Are you trolling? I feel like you do. How much money have you made in total? Has anyone suspected you doing this?


I did this from 8 years old all the way to 16. Been caught handful of times by store security and they didnt call police just banned me from shop. The reason for my getting caught though was because I did it in low IQ ways whilst thugmaxxing and mostly doing it to impress friends not financial gains. 

Over the course of 8 years? idk tons.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

capybara said:


> Why do people not just buy it on amazon are they retarded?


Yes. Literally yes.

You need to be 18 or have a 18 year olds info on ur account

My dad let me use his info but my mom was like "no that immoral, they are on ebay because they think it's cheaper" 

She's the type of bitch to fall for this shit, dumb bimbo


----------



## Trustworthyfish (Aug 12, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> i lived in crackhead hostle for a year at 19 and used to drive around like 3 crackheads doing this. then id buy the items off them for pennies and resell on ebay for profit but then police came around one day after got caught doing something bad but forgetting to change my license plate and they found a bunch of unsold items under my bed and weapons and i got fucked


How fucked did you got?


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Aug 12, 2022)

Trustworthyfish said:


> How fucked did you got?


well i just no comment and they never contacted me again somehow but never got my items or clothes or trainers back


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

LsdLand said:


> you steal from stores. I rob people in LA at gun point /s. we are different


Also robbed people at gun point. But whilst this supermarket theft will work a 100 times without any police investigations, gun point robbery will only work a few times before police become serious about catching you


----------



## Trustworthyfish (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> Also robbed people at gun point. But whilst this supermarket theft will work a 100 times without any police investigations, gun point robbery will only work a few times before police become serious about catching you


Do you live in the US? Where is this robbery maxxing guide most profitable at? And what are the best items to grab?


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

@zv1212

eBay dropshipping is not as easy as you make it sound. I used to dropship fake shit from china to buyers in UK and most of the time they'd just report item not received cuz it takes too long.

Unless you have enough upfront money to buy the fake shit in bulk and ship to UK, then its not gonna work.

Also, selling high ticket items on eBay (even if they are real) will get you closed down pretty quickly on eBay if you seem even a bit suspicious. You need strong accounts that are 2+ years old for this kind of thing and you gonna have to buy that for $300-$500


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> @zv1212
> 
> eBay dropshipping is not as easy as you make it sound. I used to dropship fake shit from china to buyers in UK and most of the time they'd just report item not received cuz it takes too long.
> 
> ...


When did you do this? They seem to have stopped caring recently from people I've talked to.

And I don't use China bulk shit, I order from Amazon and send it them. So it's fast.

I have Amazon prime too so I always get free priority shipping


----------



## Nims (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Yes. Literally yes.
> 
> You need to be 18 or have a 18 year olds info on ur account
> 
> ...


How much have you made so far, and how many listings do you have?


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Aug 12, 2022)

i thought illegal shit like this was against the rules


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

Nims said:


> How much have you made so far, and how many listings do you have?


Only like 30 dollars so far, I started 3 or 4 days ago.

Golf sets are insane profit especially. I need to sell some soon, I use my parents account so when my account is up for a week I can withdraw, then I'll be allowed to use their card to buy golf bags for 300 dollars and sell for 350, because I get the money from eBay really quickly and I can send it right back to my parents.


----------



## Nims (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Only like 30 dollars so far, I started 3 or 4 days ago.
> 
> Golf sets are insane profit especially. I need to sell some soon, I use my parents account so when my account is up for a week I can withdraw, then I'll be allowed to use their card to buy golf bags for 300 dollars and sell for 350, because I get the money from eBay really quickly and I can send it right back to my parents.


Do you just re-list it without changing basically anything?

Do you think ebay might ban your account of smth?


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> When did you do this? They seem to have stopped caring recently from people I've talked to.
> 
> And I don't use China bulk shit, I order from Amazon and send it them. So it's fast.
> 
> I have Amazon prime too so I always get free priority shipping


Seems to me you are not selling high ticket items. I suggest you keep doing that then. The second you venture into shit like designer items, limited edition sneakers, etc. eBay will keep shutting you down and you will have to keep making new accounts. I quit doing eBay like this because opening fraudulent untraceable eBay accounts cost money and I kept losing money because eBay's AI fraud detection programs are really good


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

Nims said:


> Do you just re-list it without changing basically anything?
> 
> Do you think ebay might ban your account of smth?


They have stopped caring from what I can tell. They used to care a lot

I've seen account with 100000 sales doing the same thing.


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Only like 30 dollars so far, I started 3 or 4 days ago.
> 
> Golf sets are insane profit especially. I need to sell some soon, I use my parents account so when my account is up for a week I can withdraw, then I'll be allowed to use their card to buy golf bags for 300 dollars and sell for 350, because I get the money from eBay really quickly and I can send it right back to my parents.


You said you're 16 right? I doubt you will, but if you ever get over $2000 in sales. I think that's the limit in US, they will ask you to submit ID documents and shit. 

Unless you are willing to buy Fullz and get into fraud, then you will need to open a new account and start again


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> Seems to me you are not selling high ticket items. I suggest you keep doing that then. The second you venture into shit like designer items, limited edition sneakers, etc. eBay will keep shutting you down and you will have to keep making new accounts. I quit doing eBay like this because opening fraudulent untraceable eBay accounts cost money and I kept losing money because eBay's AI fraud detection programs are really good





.... said:


> You said you're 16 right? I doubt you will, but if you ever get over $2000 in sales. I think that's the limit in US, they will ask you to submit ID documents and shit.
> 
> Unless you are willing to buy Fullz and get into fraud, then you will need to open a new account and start again


I use my dad's documentation, he doesn't care


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 12, 2022)

Did I just read this for real?


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> Isn’t this the same guy who said he used to rob people with weapons?


Based


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Did I just read this for real?





Octillionaire said:


> Black at it again


If you guys want to suggest another viable method where you can scale it to make $1k/week without any starting capital, then I am all ears


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> If you guys want to suggest another viable method where you can scale it to make $1k/week without any starting capital, then I am all ears


Well to calculate expected return u need to factor in probability of

Going to jail
Getting a criminal record
Being barred from a mortgage or other borrowing or a job in certain industries 

Then multiply each probability by what it's worth to u

And subtract that from what u make.

Idk but u prob end up with like $20 a week


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Well to calculate expected return u need to factor in probability of
> 
> Going to jail
> Getting a criminal record
> ...


You walk into a shop with a face mask and a hat. You are a decently intelligent person, so you don't park your car in front of the shop. Preferably on a residential street with no cameras. 

Unless you are a mega serial offender, no police force is putting money into CCTV trawling to find out who you are. 

Or do you believe those movies where they just run your mask'd face through a program and can pinpoint with 99% certain who you are


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Aug 12, 2022)

Trustworthyfish said:


> What happens if there are cameras around bro? And who the fuck buys razors from ebay?


Just sell the razors along with cocaine. What if you need to turn your cocaine into powder but don’t have a razor nearby? Just quickly buy one from your drug dealer.


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Trustworthyfish said:


> And who the fuck buys razors from ebay?


Go on eBay right now and check these boxes






There have been 200+ razor sells on eBay uk just today


----------



## Trustworthyfish (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> Go on eBay right now and check these boxes
> 
> View attachment 1820607
> 
> There have been 200+ razor sells on eBay uk just today


Damn bro, The stealing part sounds easy, but how can i sell it without my parents knowing?


----------



## letmeon (Aug 12, 2022)

Retarded and unsustainable.


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

letmeon said:


> Retarded and unsustainable.


Not retarded. But I agree, I wouldn't advise anyone to make a business out of this. If you do find yourself needing money at some point though, this method will work


----------



## HerpDerpson (Aug 12, 2022)

That's not a hustle, that's theft.


----------



## Pretty (Aug 12, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Not from China. I buy from Amazon and sell on ebay.
> It's fast shipping


That’s bannable.

EBay doesn’t tolerate “dropshipping” they can find out if ur dropshipping by checking the address of where the item is being delivered from also JFL.

Aren’t you worried the customers gonna find out their getting deliveries from Amazon even though it’s being ordered on fuckin ebay


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Trustworthyfish said:


> Damn bro, The stealing part sounds easy, but how can i sell it without my parents knowing?


You could hide the items in a storage lockup, or in some woods, etc. or just under your bed like a normal person


----------



## Pretty (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> You could hide the items in a storage lockup, or in some woods, etc. or just under your bed like a normal person


Your thread is dogshit stop trying to defend it


----------



## Trustworthyfish (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> You could hide the items in a storage lockup, or in some woods, etc. or just under your bed like a normal person


No i mean, how do i make an account to sell??? Dont i have to be like 18+?


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Trustworthyfish said:


> No i mean, how do i make an account to sell??? Dont i have to be like 18+?


eBay has undergone some major changes with managed payment recently. And hence, the requirements to sell on eBay US is very different to what you need to sell on eBay UK. Just make an account on eBay US and see what they require from you to sell


----------



## Trustworthyfish (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> eBay has undergone some major changes with managed payment recently. And hence, the requirements to sell on eBay US is very different to what you need to sell on eBay UK. Just make an account on eBay US and see what they require from you to sell


I dont live in either of these. I live in EU.


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> Your thread is dogshit stop trying to defend it


Dog shit because you're too risk averse to try it? 

I do agree that it's not sustainable and not worth turning it into a business model. But if you need cash quickly then it's legit.

Do you have any methods that you want to suggest? That are low risk and will turn a guaranteed profit quickly like this one?


----------



## Trustworthyfish (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> Dog shit because you're too risk averse to try it?
> 
> I do agree that it's not sustainable and not worth turning it into a business model. But if you need cash quickly then it's legit.
> 
> Do you have any methods that you want to suggest? That are low risk and will turn a guaranteed profit quickly like this one?


Idk, maybe getting a job?


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> EBay doesn’t tolerate “dropshipping” they can find out if ur dropshipping by checking the address of where the item is being delivered from also JFL.
> 
> Aren’t you worried the customers gonna find out their getting deliveries from Amazon even though it’s being ordered on fuckin ebay


That is so false. They can only see the post office where you've dropped off the package. Their systems are not set up to automatically ban someone if they ship from a location that is not their own.

However, if your account was under investigation by actual people (Not AI) then the address mismatch would definitely factor into their decision and raise your risk score. But that alone would not get anyone banned


----------



## Pretty (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> That is so false. They can only see the post office where you've dropped off the package. Their systems are not set up to automatically ban someone if they ship from a location that is not their own.
> 
> However, if your account was under investigation by actual people (Not AI) then the address mismatch would definitely factor into their decision and raise your risk score. But that alone would not get anyone banned


I literally did it although I didn't use amazon it was fucking Asda and Argos equivalent to Walmart.

Got caught then got a warning I'm not sure if you get banned or not but I dont know they will hand you restrictions JFL


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> I literally did it although I didn't use amazon it was fucking Asda and Argos equivalent to Walmart.
> 
> Got caught then banned JFL


What was the ban excuse? Was it the generic "You are a risk to our platform bleh bleh"

I know that the address mismatch was not the thing that got you banned because most blackhat eBayers often have 10-20 accounts running simultaneously. And the address they put down on the eBay account is the address of the fullz they got access to. 

But don't take my word for it. Go to https://www.aspkin.com/forums this is where the eBay fraudsters go to learn and address mismatch would never be the sole reason for someone getting banned. It was probably something else you did


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> I literally did it although I didn't use amazon it was fucking Asda and Argos equivalent to Walmart.
> 
> Got caught then got a warning I'm not sure if you get banned or not but I dont know they will hand you restrictions JFL


And I didn't know that you're a UKcel. 

ebay uk is the easiest platform to be dodgy on and you failed that smh. what were you dropshipping


----------



## Pretty (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> And I didn't know that you're a UKcel.
> 
> ebay uk is the easiest platform to be dodgy on and you failed that smh. what were you dropshipping


It was fucking Vacuum bags JFL I didn't get banned 

They just put some fucking stupid restriction on my account which just made me give up on the platform entirely. They limited the amount of items I could sell and claimed I had to fulfil all deliveries by myself.

Might get into it again and have my sister fulfil orders and have the item picked up from my house by my local delivery service


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> It was fucking Vacuum bags JFL I didn't get banned
> 
> They just put some fucking stupid restriction on my account which just made me give up on the platform entirely. They limited the amount of items I could sell and claimed I had to fulfil all deliveries by myself.
> 
> Might get into it again and have my sister fulfil orders and have the item picked up from my house by my local delivery service


When PayPal was the payment method for sellers on eBay, everyone was using like 20-50 accounts. And you had to be smart and use clean IPs for each. A fresh prepaid debit card for each account, etc. Shit was easy back then if you were a crook. You didn't even have to break the law.

But now with managed payment, if you want to have loads of eBay accounts. You need to commit identity fraud. So it's not really ideal

I would advise you to try to build a proper eBay business. Do things the right way. It will take much longer to see any real consistent money. But it's better than being like me. I'm a get rich quick scheme guy and those things never last


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> They just put some fucking stupid restriction on my account which just made me give up on the platform entirely. They limited the amount of items I could sell and claimed I had to fulfil all deliveries by myself.


Oh, this is totally normal on new accounts that were seeing a lot of volume. That's why on new accounts you should start slow. Maybe sell 1or2 items first week. 3-4 or next week, etc. eBay algorithms don't like big sudden changes


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 12, 2022)

this was dumb af shit advice would rather stay broke


----------



## hebbewem (Aug 12, 2022)

Stealing is wrong


----------



## .... (Aug 12, 2022)

Vain786 said:


> this was dumb af shit advice would rather stay broke


Why is it dumb? It works and is a crime that rarely gets punished. Maybe you are just too risk averse


hebbewem said:


> Stealing is wrong


So is being broke


----------



## hebbewem (Aug 12, 2022)

.... said:


> Why is it dumb? It works and is a crime that rarely gets punished. Maybe you are just too risk averse
> 
> So is being broke


Its nothing wrong with being broke do honest work


----------



## looksmaxxed (Aug 13, 2022)

you are extremely braindead. if you're in the criminal network, the best moneymaxing is robbing from fellow criminals. they do all the work, then you just come and take everything then kill them.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 13, 2022)

.... said:


> This scam is best run in white areas where most shops don't have security guards.
> This scam is best run if you are white, but can be done if you are black
> This scam is best run if you arrive in the morning, 30 minutes after opening time.
> 
> ...


super high risk, super low reward


----------



## .... (Aug 13, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> super high risk, super low reward


 If you think this is high risk, you don't do much crime comitting do you


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 13, 2022)

.... said:


> If you think this is high risk, you don't do much crime comitting do you


cameras everywhere. online scamming is much lower risk for much more money


----------



## .... (Sep 8, 2022)

LOLOLOLOLOL which of you tried to run this and failed miserably? So many mistakes. shoplifting during the day and not in the morning, shoplifting when a security guard is present in the store, not being dressed well, etc.

Amateur mistakes. read the bombaclart thread


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 8, 2022)

.... said:


> This scam is best run in white areas where most shops don't have security guards.
> This scam is best run if you are white, but can be done if you are black
> This scam is best run if you arrive in the morning, 30 minutes after opening time.
> 
> ...


There are ways better ways to make money that you can do online but I would never put them in physical writing on this site. The more you are willing to risk the more money you can make...

These verge from almost 0 chance of being caught to very risky but you can make a full time income the more money you make the more of a target you create


----------



## .... (Sep 8, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> There are way better ways to make money that you can do online but I would never put them in physical writing on this site. The more you are willing to risk the more money you can make...


Same. Of course. There are much easier ways of making money online, but the online methods I know require some investment.

This method I've suggested requires 0 investment


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 9, 2022)

.... said:


> This scam is best run in white areas where most shops don't have security guards.
> This scam is best run if you are white, but can be done if you are black
> This scam is best run if you arrive in the morning, 30 minutes after opening time.
> 
> ...


This highly depends on the area. If you live in Seattle this sort of stuff is legal practically. You can shop lift in front of gaurds also robbing a place as long as no force is involved never even gets you a felony there are guys in Seattle who have been in jail 100 times.

If you try this in a place like Texas its possible you could get your entire life ruined for a few hundred bucks. Also some states allow gaurds to beat you up or even shoot you so it really depends on where you are liberal areas this can work but in most places its not worth it. You really want to get beaten up for a few hundred bucks and possibly locked away for months with a felony?


----------



## .... (Sep 9, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> This highly depends on the area. If you live in Seattle this sort of stuff is legal practically. You can shop lift in front of gaurds also robbing a place as long as no force is involved never even gets you a felony there are guys in Seattle who have been in jail 100 times.
> 
> If you try this in a place like Texas its possible you could get your entire life ruined for a few hundred bucks. Also some states allow gaurds to beat you up or even shoot you so it really depends on where you are liberal areas this can work but in most places its not worth it. You really want to get beaten up for a few hundred bucks and possibly locked away for months with a felony?


That's why I recommend to do this in white neighbourhoods. Over here in the UK, the supermarkets in white areas are understaffed and security guards work minimal hours or not at all. Lower income areas though, the same supermarkets have security 24/7

But I would never advise anyone to try to do this whilst guards are on shift


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 9, 2022)

.... said:


> That's why I recommend to do this in white neighbourhoods. Over here in the UK, the supermarkets in white areas are understaffed and security guards work minimal hours or not at all. Lower income areas though, the same supermarkets have security 24/7
> 
> But I would never advise anyone to try to do this whilst guards are on shift


Yeah but there are ways they can catch you its low risk but if you do get caught it can ruin your life...

If you were going to do this I would recommend you move to California and do this full time there are forums where people discuss making 6 figure careers off this activity. In certain states its a slap on the wrist you will get 2 days in jail and a fine.

In Texas if you ever did this enough to make a living you would get caught you are playing Russian Roulette every time you do this. If your going to be a criminal it would be better to do something with better returns if you shop lift 100 times you will get caught at least once most likely. Casually shop lifting is not worth it if your going to risk it might as well shoot for big bucks and find some activity that is worth the risk higher quantity shoplifting requires too many chances to get caught


----------



## .... (Sep 9, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Yeah but there are ways they can catch you its low risk but if you do get caught it can ruin your life...
> 
> If you were going to do this I would recommend you move to California and do this full time there are forums where people discuss making 6 figure careers off this activity. In certain states its a slap on the wrist you will get 2 days in jail and a fine.
> 
> In Texas if you ever did this enough to make a living you would get caught you are play Russian Roulette every time you do this. If your going to be a criminal it would be better to do something with better returns if you shop lift 100 times you will get caught at least once most likely


Anyone who would turn this into a long term hustle deserves to go to jail 

This just a short term thing when you are in desperate need of cash


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 9, 2022)

.... said:


> Anyone who would turn this into a long term hustle deserves to go to jail
> 
> This just a short term thing when you are in desperate need of cash


Nah it can be a full time income. The laws are so lax. Pretty much if you don't assault employees you can get a max jail time of a week.

In california a guy was arrested 100 times in 2 years for robbery. He robbed everyday and they could only put him away for a week max


----------



## .... (Sep 9, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Casually shop lifting is not worth it if your going to risk it might as well shoot for big bucks and find some activity that is worth the risk higher quantity shoplifting requires too many chances to get caught


Suggest something else equally as good with no starting capital required


----------



## .... (Sep 9, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Nah it can be a full time income. The laws are so lax. Pretty much if you don't assault employees you can get a max jail time of a week.
> 
> In california a guy was arrested 100 times in 2 years for robbery. He robbed everyday and they could only put him away for a week max


 If you are just a one off case and got caught, then sure i can see you getting like 1 week jail time.

But if you are a serial offender, hitting tons of shops and really killing inventory in these stores, then you might be looking at some decent time


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 9, 2022)

.... said:


> Suggest something else equally as good with no starting capital required


For HS people drug dealer maxxing. I regret not doing this the funny thing is the time I was most afraid of drugs was when I would get in virtually no trouble.

I knew 15 year olds making 5 grand a month selling only Juuls and weed. At least in most states they won't give kids a felony or long term charge and they can't be in prison for long either. At worst they get suspended for a few weeks. Knew a drug dealer who made 60 grand off it then quit when he turn 18 and used it to pay for college. The problem is after 18 you start getting hard time and its a felony so not worth it you'll go to jail for real after 18.

All the smart drug dealers stopped doing it after 18 and kept some nice profits


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 9, 2022)

.... said:


> If you are just a one off case and got caught, then sure i can see you getting like 1 week jail time.
> 
> But if you are a serial offender, hitting tons of shops and really killing inventory in these stores, then you might be looking at some decent time


Cali is cucked asf basically as long as you don't hit or threaten people with weapons you are not going away for hard time. 

They've even decriminalized selling meth in Cali like you can get away with a lot. I think its dumb in the long run but you could easily make a career out of this


----------

